# Who knows which are the biggest Pigeons?



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I need to know which breed of pigeons is the biggest in the world.

Send me the answer to [email protected]


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Runts, Utility Kings are big birds....I think the biggest may be the runt. 
If you go to google and type in Runt Pigeons or Utility Kings picture may come up....

Also, you may want to look around for the Crowned Pigeon (SP).....


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The royal crown pigeon is probably the largest. But can not own one Native I think to new guinni Then the giant runt. The royal pigeon can be seen at some zoos. But can not be owned.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I e-mailed you what I found.....Hope you go it...


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

First of all thanks for answered me......I did a search in google and I found only pictures of Runt and it seems to be very big!!! I am 26 years old and my father breed some big pigeons when I was 10 years old but he never told me the specie name.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Arty I do not know for sure why they are called runts. Giant runts are what they are called. At least from all my time in pigeons. That giant word speaks for its self there. And The crown pigeon Is the biggest as I thought. To bad they can not be spread around to breed from.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Hungarian House Pigeons ..*

Okay Ladies and Gents .. Let's go put up a Giant Hungarian House Pigeon against a Runt .. pretty close contest in my mind .. I figure the Runt would win, but if you are looking for a BIG breed then consider the Hungarians .. they are also quite beautiful!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Then There's ..*

Modenas, Kings, and still the Runts and Giants ..

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

liosrolan found a link on the crown pigeon. And email me. I ask him to post it here so others can see the bird. And its size plus How great it looks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

The largest "wild" pigeon in the world is the victoria crowned pigeon but the largest domestic pigeon is indeed the giant runt. As Terry said, the Hungarian house pigeon is also a very large bird as well. The only thing I don't like about those birds is the heavy feathering on the feet. I don't like pigeons with feathers on their feet like that, it almost seems cruel in a way. I often wonder how a large bird like that with all those feathers on it's feet can raise any young. Being large is bad enough to possibly crush the youngsters but with all those feathers getting in the way...seems unfathomable.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Muffs [feathers on feet] Are trimmed for breeding season. As they also hamper breeding And young bird raiseing. Arty latino indian ring knecks are not that high about 3 to 4 hundred. they are not bad birds Might check them out lot better priced. Try to find a breeder. Used to be one in tulsa okla. That bred blue latino and normal.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Meet Gandolf, the mid size of the three Utility Kings that I have. He's up against a petite feral named Ret Jr. Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yong, 

Your King looks quite big in comparison to the feral. How much does the king weigh? Quite long legged as well. What happened to his leg?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Victoria Crowned Pigeon .. Breathtaking!*

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Misc Species/Victoria Crowned Pigeon.htm

http://www.whozoo.org/Anlife99/carrpric/crownedpigeonindex.html

This is definitely a "eat your heart out baby" pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Gandolf is my medium sized King... I got him with a mite and lice infestaion like nothingyou've seen. I treated him for both, wormed him and treated him for Coccidia. He is about 550g. His sesamoid was fractured and repaired (he no longer has that cast on) and he also had a nasty strep infection in the same area. He is currently being treated for that right now. Appearently someone in Miami released these birds thinking they could get by on their own...but was not the case. I got two more in just like him, a month or so later. I have three of him. he another bird have the same bands. One is younger an unbanded. My guest born out of the loft, ans stayed with the flock this whole time. Looks like everything is going okay with him. YOng (BTW, they will be needing a home after he is all better)


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Terry, want to know something really dumb?? I saw one of these at our zoo in the walk through aviary...it was so big and unusual I never gave it a second thought that it was a pigeon. It's not in Levi's book. I did buy the Extraordinary pigeon book tonight though. There's eye candy for the pij person! YOng


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ah yes, now I remember about the foot....Duh! LOL. 550 Grams isn't that much considering how much bigger he looks than the feral in your picture. The feral must be really small then. How much does your heaviest King weigh? Gandolf looks huge in the picture compared to the rock dove so it's a little deceiving. I've never seen a king with such long legs either, his legs almost look long like a pouter or a cropper pigeons'. I'm glad you got the mite/lice problem fixed, sounds like he had it bad. Good work on the foot as well


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yong said:
 

> Terry, want to know something really dumb?? I saw one of these at our zoo in the walk through aviary...it was so big and unusual I never gave it a second thought that it was a pigeon. It's not in Levi's book. I did buy the Extraordinary pigeon book tonight though. There's eye candy for the pij person! YOng


I have Extraordinary Pigeons also .. a great book!

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you Brad, I brought the birds inside last night due to lower temperatures, so that gave me a chance to weigh my birds. Gandolf (medium bird bum leg) has gained weight since his illness. He is 608g, up from 550g. The larger one is 690g, and the smalller is 668g. Gandolf has the potential of being a 690g as well, as I can still feel his keel and his muscle weight is down. I have moved him to a pen where he can walk more, so I hope that his muscle tone comes back. He does look very long legged in the picture. He's not so "long" when he is standing relaxed. I think due to the weight loss around his mid section, probably makes them look even longer.

The feral is a very tiny weighing in (at this corner...lol) at 145g. Yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Terry, I was in the bookstore last night with my soon to be 4 year old. We were standing in front of the wildlife section, and Stephie is looking through some books. Next thing I know she comes up to me with a book and says "look... p-i-g-e-o-n-s...spells pigeons!" I nearly hit the floor. I have never spelled pigeon to her, and of all the books she could possibly pick in a Barnes & Noble, she picked that one. Of course I bought it. It IS a beautiful book. Yong


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like Stephie is following in her Mom's footsteps for sure. 

Terry


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Good girl! A few days ago she told me....we don't eat animal chickens only grocery store chickens. Wait until she finds out! It changed my life forever when I found out.

In February it will "Q" is for Quail at her school. Pipper Squeek is going to be the honored guest. Yong


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Yong, 

Those are pretty good weights for the kings then. But what a small rock dove...wow that is tiny!!! No wonder Gandolf looks so big next to him. Well, I was just curious about the weights comparing them to my runts weights for an idea. Sounds like you've got things under control though and wishing you continued success in rehabbing these birds


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You sure have done a great job with them, Yong, and Gandolf looks like such a sweetie! Walter is a show type King (shorter and more stocky than Gandolf) and was 720 g when he showed up. After two years of flying around the flight pen after homer Grace, he's up to 795 g and is very fit!

After you listed the weight of the little feral, I looked at the head shape. I wonder if has some Figurita parentage (http://www.figurita.nl/Engels/plaatjes.htm)?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Battle of the heavyweights*

....and this weeks matchups in the middle weight categories are: Gandolf - "The "Gangstah-Goon", weighing in at 608 grams in the red corner. His opponent, Walter- "The Warrior Warbird" weighing in at 795 grams in the blue corner. Who will win the covetted title as Pigeon Heavyweight 2005 ??? stay tuned....

And next week in the heavy weights it's BB (black baby) -AKA "RODAN" weighing in at 930 grams and his opponent...(T.B.A). Terry, do you still have your hungarian house pigeon and how much does he weigh?? LOL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terri B.
I raise figuritas (sort of) and I don't see the resemblance, or at least the feral doesn't look any thing like my figuritas. Gotta get my eyes checked !
daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

> =Pigeonpal2002 Terry, do you still have your hungarian house pigeon and how much does he weigh?? LOL


No, Big Bertha went back to Bart when she recovered. I don't recall how much she might have weighed, but she was a very big girl.

Terry


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

i saw the pics of the runts and they look exactly like my male. Its huge!! and the female is tiny about half his size and they are a couple  lol


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

My hand cant go around him! and the other one is small i'll get a pic maybe someone knows what breed it is.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Terri B.
> I raise figuritas (sort of) and I don't see the resemblance, or at least the feral doesn't look any thing like my figuritas. Gotta get my eyes checked !
> daryl


I'm sure you are right. I saw figuritas once at the fair. Really beautiful birds!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Terry, 

thanks link i enjoyed it  

That bird is huge...guys sure that bird isnt bigger than the giant runt??!!?

Only 1 egg they produce and the incubation time is 30 days wow...

Elvis


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Elvis, 

The Victoria Crowned Pigeon *IS THE* largest pigeon in the world, they are a different sub-species altogether but they are wild birds. As for DOMESTIC birds, the runt is the largest, closely followed by the Hungarian house pigeon. The difference being wild vs. domestic. All domestic pigeons are relatives of the feral rock dove. The victoria crowed pigeon is a seperate sub species all on it's own and it's blood hasn't been incorporated into any domestic breeds


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I thought so  i was confused when i thought i heard the runt was the biggest of them all  and i was confused casue my runt is nowhere near that large!

Elvis


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

The place where I got my pigeons has Kings for 16 ounces. My homers weigh 11 ounces. They poop more than CHickens I swear, I have to change them everyday. They seem to live to poop.

The Victorian Pigeons. I dont think they count. DOnt know if there related to pigeons. There something like 2 feet? They look more related to Peacocks.


----------

